

Show HN: Quick way to share writing online - eoinmurray92
http://eoinmurray.io/writer

======
CatsoCatsoCatso
Nice, but you've broken the back-button of my Chrome.

If I press the Back Button then it seems to open a new document within the app
(url changes) but adds another line of text explaining how to do the
shindiggy.

